# Kitten straddling arm



## Midnight-Mouse (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi there everyone, it’s been a little while since I’ve posted on here but I do keep up on all the adventures or even misadventures of your little ones. 

I have an odd question about my four month old male kitten.

He has been great so far, lots of energy good appetite and growing so quick I can hardly believe it! 

The one strange thing that he’s started doing is that after he kneads me and I fuss him he seems to get really into it and kneads up a storm, I don’t mind this too much if I’m covered but it can be painful if not. After this he seems to become *excited* and he grabs my wrist in his mouth and kneads my arm with both back and front legs, he make the most disgruntled sounds if I try to move and does take a very firm grip with his teeth. 

He doesn’t hump me though, is this an indication that he’s ready to be snipped or could it just be an extension to suckling behaviour, or possibly dominance? It only started happening a few days ago but has become more frequent that I am becoming hesitant to fuss him too much, mainly because the sounds he makes while doing this upset me a little.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I must admit that it does sound to me as thought his hormones are kicking in ! I'm not sure if 4 months is too young for a male kitten to be neutered (I know that some vets will spay a female at that age) so perhaps have a word with your vet ?

If it's just over excited play then when he starts to bunny kick replacing your arm with a kickeroo type toy should do the trick !


----------



## Midnight-Mouse (Aug 15, 2017)

Missysmum2 said:


> I must admit that it does sound to me as thought his hormones are kicking in ! I'm not sure if 4 months is too young for a male kitten to be neutered (I know that some vets will spay a female at that age) so perhaps have a word with your vet ?
> 
> If it's just over excited play then when he starts to bunny kick replacing your arm with a kickeroo type toy should do the trick !


Thanks for the reply, my partner and I can't quite decide if he's trying to hump or just gripping on to play because as soon as you tip him so your arms on top the bunny kick comes back, my vet won't give him the snip until 5/6 months.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The current recommendation from *The Cat Group *is for all kittens not intended for breeding programmes to be neutered at around 4 months.

The Cat Group consists of the following organisations:

International Cat Care
British Small Animal Veterinary Association (BSAVA)
RSPCA
Battersea Dogs & Cats Home
The Blue Cross
Cats Protection
International Society of Feline Medicine (ISFM)
Governing Council of the Cat Fancy (GCCF)
PDSA
Mayhew Animal Home
Wood Green Animal Shelter

Research has shown that neutering males around 4 months significantly reduces the risk of unwanted sexually driven behaviours developing e.g. spraying indoors.

If your usual vet is unwilling to neuter your kitten soon, you could find a vet who is a member of the BSAVA who will. You could always go back to your original vet at a future stage.


----------



## Midnight-Mouse (Aug 15, 2017)

chillminx said:


> The current recommendation from *The Cat Group *is for all kittens not intended for breeding programmes to be neutered at around 4 months.
> 
> The Cat Group consists of the following organisations:
> 
> ...


That's what I had thought I had read too, I will be honest I've known this vet through my parents keeping pets all of my life and they for over 30 years I just don't know how I feel about anyone else putting my little one under even for a simple procedure. I know it's a little daft to wait because of this though.


----------



## Helen Urie (Jul 27, 2017)

My cat does this. He did it before he was neutured alot and stopped for a while after he was neutured. But he started again a few months back (he is just over a year). I don't worry about it. I think he just recognises me as his mum so it's a play / comfort thing


----------

